# MUMBAI | Piramal Aranya | 281m x 2 | 921ft x 2 | 69 fl x 2 | U/C



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Developer:* Piramal realty
*Location:* Byculla, Mumbai
*Floor count:* 70 floors x 2
*Height:* Unknown

Official website












jinka sreekanth said:


> Piramal launches luxury proj in Mumbai, to invest Rs 4,300-cr
> Press Trust of India | Mumbai
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

2-3 years ago, 50 floors was the norm for high end residential skyscrapers. Now 70 floors has become the new norm for Mumbai.

Lots of 60-70 floor projects in the pipeline, all waiting for the right time to launch.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Slightly bigger and better render


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

This is U/C



jinka sreekanth said:


> Jagat sarabhai facebook


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/complex/3855


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

SSCwarrior said:


> This is U/C



It is bad that u are not giving source or credits.You should quote it when some others are posted.Minimum ethics need to be maintained.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1947624


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ Yes, please at minimum provide a link to all photos. Otherwise indicate if a photo is your own.


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

Second tower Piramal Arav launched.It goes up to 103 floors.Totally there are three towers.Two towers 103 floors and one tower 93 floors.Floor to floor height of 3.3 meters.All three towers are going to be super talls.










Maharera


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

jinka sreekanth said:


> Second tower Piramal Arav launched.It goes up to 103 floors.Totally there are three towers.Two towers 103 floors and one tower 93 floors.Floor to floor height of 3.3 meters.All three towers are going to be super talls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



any word on elevations about ground?

also, the website for Arav tower lists it as 62 floors. Makes me think those plans are sketchy. http://piramal-arav.in/

edit: the website for the aranya towers lists 69 floors. This can live in the skyscrapers section unless the floor counts in the plans are somehow substatiated.

http://piramalaranya.com/


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

No way this is a supertall. The original plan is around 70 floors and will most likely stick to that


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

^^








.

Earlier plans are for 2 towers.But as per new DCR there will be three towers .Originally it planned for 300 m.Now it goes up to 330 m.

make-pachomioukazamias-architectsprofile


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

jinka sreekanth said:


> ^^
> 
> .
> 
> ...


seems dubious. That profile is dated 2012, and the slideshow is from 2016. They might have altered plans since then. Is there a more recent source to corroborate the 330m figure?
For now, I'm more inclined to trust the websites advertising the project (also the CTBUH). If it were taller, i'm sure they would reflect that.


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

Maharera is a regulaory authority and it is mandatory to register every project either commercial or residential.This is registered on 17.10.2018.Approvals take place periodically.It is approximate height considering 103 floors with floor to floor hight of 3.3 meters.Since all appprovals are not in place , it is shown as 70 floors.It can be moved to supertalls only after all approvals are in place.










maharera


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

new rendering, posted yesterday


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBpG8KMLlCI_/



jinka sreekanth said:


> Maharera is a regulaory authority and it is mandatory to register every project either commercial or residential.This is registered on 17.10.2018.Approvals take place periodically.It is approximate height considering 103 floors with floor to floor hight of 3.3 meters.Since all appprovals are not in place , it is shown as 70 floors.It can be moved to supertalls only after all approvals are in place.


understood, i'm just anxious over the contradicting floor counts. If they're building a 100 story building, one would expect them to advertise it as 100 stories.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

cc Sandeep Chavan

 img upload


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-12-24 from Towering goals


----------



## Towering_Goals (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## avishar (Oct 3, 2008)

Piramal Aranya topped out at 282 metres.


----------

